# Condiment packets



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

So what do you think the life span of these packets are? I am able to buy a mixed case of brand name foil packets of mayo, catsup, dijon mustard, horseradish and dill relish for next to nothing. A convenience store is switching to bulk condiment dispensers and have several cases of each for sale (my buddy manages the store). I am not thinking they would be ideal for the family but may make a nice addition to my preps. Especially for all those cans of chunk chicken and (blech!) tuna. So what do you think?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

You might could find the expiration dates on the case boxes, otherwise, use them until they get discoloring or smell off. You should be able to use them for a couple summer's worth of barbeques if you store them in a cool place.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Travel sizes are cool for BOBs. Minmimus.biz carries travel sizes in condiments, first aid stuff, laundry, etc for bobs, care packages for students or military, or ???? Interesting site. 
Nice catch on the local source, sentry!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> So what do you think the life span of these packets are? I am able to buy a mixed case of brand name foil packets of mayo, catsup, dijon mustard, horseradish and dill relish for next to nothing. A convenience store is switching to bulk condiment dispensers and have several cases of each for sale (my buddy manages the store). I am not thinking they would be ideal for the family but may make a nice addition to my preps. Especially for all those cans of chunk chicken and (blech!) tuna. So what do you think?


Nice find for your supplies Sentry, I found this answer regarding the shelf life

http://askville.amazon.com/condiment-packets-shelf-life-expiration-date/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=8979545


> I assume you are talking about the kind that come in foil packets that you get at a restaurant. The answer is yes. They get shipped in a large box and the expiration date is marked on the box. For items like ketchup, mustard, mayo and relish the expiration date is 5-7 years. Jelly which comes in those little plastic tubs that you peel the top off is good for 3 years. Half and half creamers expire in 2 months and must be refrigerated. For sugar which comes in those paper packets the expiration is 3 years. They credit the long shelf life due to being vacuum packed. I hope this answers your question.
> Sources: my waitress friend


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The foil packets and the things like the little creamers are considered canned and as such are fine for an extended period without refrigeration. Like the canned evaporated milk and pickle relish it will keep for years. Mustard, relish, and some other stuff will keep years past the expiration date printed on it. Sugar and salt don't have expiration dates if stored properly. Store any of this in a fairly constant 40* to 70* temperature. Freezing is a big no no, if you have ever seen frozen mayo you know what I mean. The jelly has so much sugar in it that it should keep almost indefinitely.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yup what Caribou said. keep it cool and stable temped and it should be fine a long long time


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sweet! I would have been happy with 2-3 years. I know they are fairly new production and my preps are all stored in a cool dry place. If I get a Food Saver for Christmas (fingers crossed) I may break them down into smaller packages and seal 'em up. The whole thing started with my asking if I could buy a couple dozen to make some homemade MRE's, now I am going to have a box full. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

go slow and careful on vac packing I"d be worried about poping em. maybe try a test sample first and see if they leak.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe I could loose pack several of them together with a couple 02 absorbers? I don't have a food saver yet and have never used one, so I am still in the theoretical stage.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Well it's all theory to me as well having never packaged the condiment packs but I'd think the sealed bag and o2 absorbers would be more than good enough. And I could be wrong vac packing might be ok too but if there is any airspace in those packets I"d think it would expand when you drew the vacuum and possibly rupture. Kinda a have to try it and see thing.


----------

